# Benefits in The Netherlands?



## Woowoo363 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi
I am going to be relocating to The Netherlands very soon from the UK, to live with my partner and I have a question about whether I can claim any benefits or welfare while I search for work?
I currently received job seekers allowance in the uk.
Thanks


----------

